# Making realistic vines out of burlap



## Phantom Scarecrow (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm building a Pumpkin costume for the amusement park I work in for Halloween. I figured out a way to make realistic-looking vines out of strips of weed-block burlap. I bought a 50-foot roll of loose-weave weedblocking burlap at Home Dept. I cut a strip about 10 inches wide at one end and 6 at the other. (It's a 3-foot wide roll.) I sprayed the burlap with a lot of 3M High-Strength Adhesive 90, then twisted it into a rope. It takes a lot of twisting, and will start to kink and make bends in the "vine". After it dried a little, I sprayed it with brown primer and dark green paint. It makes a nice, sturdy, flexible vine that looks quite real. Here's the photo album for the entire costume build, too!


http://imgur.com/XdydU


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Good tip! And great build! Thanks!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Great costume!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Great photo essay of your process. I love seeing the very humble beginning of a great creature like yours! Turned out amazing. If that thing bum-rushed me on a hayride I'd lose my mind.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! Very nice costume!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Whoa!! Nice!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the build tip on the vines. Easy an looks good.


----------

